
Random User Generator – API - duck
https://randomuser.me/
======
arafalov
I've used
[http://www.fakenamegenerator.com/](http://www.fakenamegenerator.com/) a
couple of times (for bulk generation).

Also, there is [http://www.generatedata.com/](http://www.generatedata.com/)

------
nightbrawler
I like the "↑ ↑ ↓ ↓ ← → ← → B A" implementation

------
1_player
This would be nice(r) if it could generate users from anywhere in the world.

------
Jeremy1026
Very nice tool.

